# hip joint



## gojo (Apr 26, 2008)

i need to know how to make a hip joint. i am making a rocking chair out of white oak and i need a joint to hold the seat to the rounded legs.does anyone know how to do this.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

gojo said:


> i need to know how to make a hip joint. i am making a rocking chair out of white oak and i need a joint to hold the seat to the rounded legs.does anyone know how to do this.



If the legs front (to the arms) and back (to the top rail) are continuous, the legs could be grooved to accept the seat.

If the legs stop at the seat, a simple M&T joint would be used. The leg ends would be the tenon and act like a dowel. A mortise drilled at the correct angle in the seat would accept the tenon (leg end).

If you have a picture of the type chair you have in mind it may provide info for more data.


----------

